# Topics > Robotics > Humanoids >  Albert Einstein, humanoid robot, Hanson Robotics, Hong Kong

## Airicist

Developer - Hanson Robotics

Home page - hansonrobotics.com/albert-hubo

----------


## Airicist

Einstein Robot - UCSD Machine Perception Laboratory

Uploaded on Feb 12, 2009




> Scientists at UC San Diego's California Institute for Telecommunications and Information Technology (Calit2) have equipped a robot modeled after the famed theoretical physicist with specialized software that allows it to interact with humans in a relatively natural, conversational way. The so-called "Einstein Robot," which was designed by Hanson Robotics of Dallas, Texas, recognizes a number of human facial expressions and can respond accordingly, making it an unparalleled tool for understanding how both robots and humans perceive emotion, as well as a potential platform for teaching, entertainment, fine arts and even cognitive therapy.

----------


## Airicist

Robot learns to smile at UC San Diego

Uploaded on Jul 7, 2009




> A hyper-realistic Einstein robot at the University of California, San Diego learned to smile and make facial expressions through a process of self-guided learning. The UC San Diego researchers used machine learning to empower their robot to learn to make realistic facial expressions.

----------


## Airicist

Albert HUBO

Uploaded on Jul 23, 2011




> Prof. Jun Ho Oh presents Albert HUBO in English.

----------

